# Eu Health Card Warning



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi I dont know if this has been posted before but it came to me from a reliable source. The link given is cosha
"I have just received this from a friend and thought you might appreciate me passing it on: 
I have just been conned and want to warn you of the scam I fell into.
My EU health card required renewing, so I typed in the URL shown on my current card. Given that it was shown on my card I presumed that it was the correct website.
If you do this it takes you direct to a website which you assume is the site you need.
You trawl through renewal form and complete the info
Having completed the details you find there is a fee of £14.99 to pay.
Thinking it was yet another backdoor stealth tax; foolishly I paid.
You then get an email saying you your payment has been received and the card(s) will be sent out to you in the next 7 to 10 days. and an email has been sent to your inbox.
The email comes from an automated service in Luxembourg and also informs you that you cannot cancel your payment as the automated procedure began when you clicked "agree to terms and conditions"
The correct website you need is where you will find that the cards are FREE http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Diol1/DoItOnline/DG_4018163 
Hope this prevents you from making the mistake I did.
Rgds
Angry from Harborough


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the warning.

Where did the original card come from and what's the url you say is dodgy? It doesn't seem to tie up with what's on a genuine EHIC card.

The only url on my EHIC card is the one given on the back to find out how much you may be charged (for treatment) when abroad and how to claim, it's:

www.nhs.uk/healthcareabroad

On that page, there's a link to apply for a card, which goes to the same page as your directgov page links; there's also a warning about unofficial sites which charge, here's the full quote:

Contacts
Apply for a free EHIC online at www.ehic.org.uk.
The EHIC is entirely free of charge. However, other, unofficial, websites may charge you if you apply through them.
If you're having difficulties with the online application form, to update your personal details, or to replace a lost or stolen card, call the automated EHIC application service on 0845 606 2030.
For general enquiries about the EHIC or claim refunds, call the Overseas Healthcare Team on 0191 218 1999. If calling from abroad ring +44 191 218 1999.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

wooly said:


> Hi I dont know if this has been posted before but it came to me from a reliable source. The link given is cosha
> "I have just received this from a friend and thought you might appreciate me passing it on:
> I have just been conned and want to warn you of the scam I fell into.
> My EU health card required renewing, so I typed in the URL shown on my current card. Given that it was shown on my card I presumed that it was the correct website.
> ...


Which did a report on this in July 2011
http://www.which.co.uk/news/2011/07/european-health-insurance-card-warning-258987/


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

rayc said:


> wooly said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I dont know if this has been posted before but it came to me from a reliable source. The link given is cosha
> ...


Looks like the regulator on this has been about as much use as all the other so-called regulators, since a Google search for EHIC results in several of these organisations who charge coming out high on the list, including some paid listings at the very top. :roll:


----------

